# new member



## datxmason (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone..I would like to take the time to introduce myself to this website and to all my fellow brothers. My name is Aaron zalkovsky and i am a member of waxahachie lodge#90(20 min south of Dallas). I just recently received my 32degree from Waco and am very proud to be a Texas Mason. I look forward to receiving further light in my Masonic adventure from any and everyone involved on this site. Thank you.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Aaron!!  You were at the Reunion back on the 11th?


----------



## JTM (Sep 29, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome, welcome, welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to our group!


----------



## peace out (Sep 30, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to have ya!


----------

